# HOW MUCH DOES IUI/ Invitro cost



## babynitrous (Nov 1, 2008)

hey guys I was wondering if anyone has had these done and much they paid
thnx


----------



## pinkfriend (Jun 22, 2008)

IVF with ICSI cost me about $7000 plus about $1800 in meds (Canadian).
Not sure about IUI.

Hope that helps...


----------



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

IVF will cost us about 7000 with about 1000 for misc things like acupuncture and meds, not to mention the time off work, the travel expenses. We thought it was going to be more but the insurance company has covered about 3000 worth of things that we didn't anticipate them covering. Hope that helps..


----------

